
Show HN: Bookmarks with reminders, wishlisting, ranking, and more - jdiscar
https://mochimarks.com
======
jdiscar
Hi, creator here. I made Mochimarks because I found that recently, I wanted to
go back to certain links at certain times. For example, I'd want to go back to
a kickstarter on the day it was ending. Since I resolved to make an online
bookmark app anyway, I decided to make my dream bookmark app and add a bunch
of features I'd always wanted to have. My focus is to make bookmarks more
actively useful. While there's more stuff I want to do, Mochimarks is ready
for beta and I would really appreciate some feedback.

Mochimarks has configurable reminders, wishlisting, bookmark ranking, opt-in
sharing, and can recommend bookmarks it thinks you might want to read again.
Mochimarks also has the features you'd expect from an modern bookmarking
website, including tags, read later, full text search, responsive design, and
lots of sorting options. I've tried hard to pay close attention to security
and privacy. I'm still working on batch editing bookmarks.

The easiest way to interact with Mochimarks is via its chrome extension.
Otherwise, there are bookmarklets. I know the online bookmark space is
crowded, but I've personally found the features I've added really useful.
Thanks!

~~~
pkaye
I've just started playing it and like some of what you've done. One thing I've
been looking for is easier to assign tags. Like drag and drop tags onto new
bookmarks. Have the system suggest tags based on how other tagged the same
website or page. Or even do statistical analysis of the webpage to suggest
tags.

Also are you doing this as a toy project or is this a business?

~~~
jdiscar
Thanks for checking it out and thanks a lot of the feedback! There is a
suggest tags system in place right now, but it relies on crowd sourcing and
there aren't many users right now. I've considered doing some statistical
analysis, but I've been focusing on other features first.

I plan to charge once I'm done with the beta, but it would be more of a side
business. It started out as a toy though, so who knows what'll happen long
term.

------
taranw85
This seem like it could be useful. I've been looking for something to track
release dates and amas, I'll give it a try. Is there an API?

~~~
jdiscar
Yeah, the guide is kind of hidden away at
[https://mochimarks.com/info/api](https://mochimarks.com/info/api)

